# How much is my Burton Bullet 57 worth?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

20 dollars and a generous quarter of mexican brick weed.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello and I see it's your first post so I'll try to go easy. 

I see in the link you have it posted for $350 I don't know the year of the board and it has the 3 hold bindings. So assuming about 5 yrs old. BUT from goggle there are some with very similar graphics around the 2005-2008 year. If that is so it is a bit old. Your price isn't to far off what I can buy a brand new set-up for on last seasons models. 

Lets assume it's 3 years old, just to pick a year since I don't know. Someone else may chime in. Lets also assume you truly want to sell it & that you are in an area that has snow, Moline is IL possibly. 
If you truly want to sell it start around $125 and you'll probably get $75-$100 If you don't get any emails asking to see it you may need to drop the price again. Side Note: it's still early in the season for guys to start buying gear adn the buyer you are attracting is gonna be a beginner moving from rentals to his own gear. 

So hope this sheds some light on it. 
Nothing else, keep it and start riding. It's a blast


----------



## therealjazz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks Slyder, I had no idea it was worth only around $100. Apparently boards depreciate like cars!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> 20 dollars and a generous quarter of mexican brick weed.


very generous


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

slyder said:


> keep it and start riding. It's a blast


It is not going to bring you much if you sell it. I picked up 2 brand new boards and a pair of brand new bindings over the summer for about 500 bucks. Why would you want to spend $350 on someones old used gear when you can find deals like that. Btw, Every one of the above mentioned gear i bought is also higher end than the burton bullet/mission bindings.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

therealjazz said:


> I was given a Burton Bullet 57 board (157cm), it has Burton Mission Bindings (size large) and a Burton 166 bag.
> 
> I have never snowboarded, I don't plan to, so I am going to sell it. I don't know the year of the board or bindings. The board is in great shape, a few scuffs here and there, but no real wear. The bindings are in almost new condition.
> 
> ...


I'll suck your dick?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I got these cheeseburgers


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah definitely drop that price or give it a go on the slopes. I just sold a 2 year old Burton Feelgood Flying V with Burton Stiletto bindings - all in fantastic shape, but still used with basic wear and tear - for $150. It cost $450 together new. There are so many deals pre and post season that people use to get great new gear for decent pricing.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*overbid of the year award goes to.......*



Snow Hound said:


> I'll suck your dick?


pretty sure that closes the bidding.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> I got these cheeseburgers


They some double cheeseburgers.


----------

